# urgent need info



## bfaye02 (Apr 10, 2010)

I moved to Italy (Bologna) in Oct 09 with my baby to be with his Italian father. I got my permesso di soggiorno just before I flew back to the US but didn't actually pick it up because of the change of procedures in the forming of the line at the Questra. I worried now that I won't get back into Italy because when my fiance flew here he forgot the info on his return ticket and had to prove he had one. I would hate to have to buy a return ticket to the States but will need to know ahead of time if this is the case.

Beth


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you have a visa of some sort?


----------



## bfaye02 (Apr 10, 2010)

NickZ said:


> Do you have a visa of some sort?



No I just came to Italy with the usual tourist visa and did the process in Italy because of the new changes and me having a baby that was half italian.


----------



## Hwiggy (Apr 14, 2010)

bfaye02 said:


> I moved to Italy (Bologna) in Oct 09 with my baby to be with his Italian father. I got my permesso di soggiorno just before I flew back to the US but didn't actually pick it up because of the change of procedures in the forming of the line at the Questra. I worried now that I won't get back into Italy because when my fiance flew here he forgot the info on his return ticket and had to prove he had one. I would hate to have to buy a return ticket to the States but will need to know ahead of time if this is the case.
> 
> Beth


Do you still have the small slip they gave you when you were approved for your permesso? That is all you actually need, if you at least have that the other info will be in their system. I have travelled in and out a few times with only my small slip and it has been fine, most customs/immigration don't even check anything but your passport, the ports I have entered here anyway. I can't tell you how many times I had everything all ready to show the customs officer and all they did was stamp my passport, never looked at my visa (or now my permessio) just looked at my passport photo and date and let me through.


----------



## bfaye02 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hwiggy said:


> Do you still have the small slip they gave you when you were approved for your permesso? That is all you actually need, if you at least have that the other info will be in their system. I have travelled in and out a few times with only my small slip and it has been fine, most customs/immigration don't even check anything but your passport, the ports I have entered here anyway. I can't tell you how many times I had everything all ready to show the customs officer and all they did was stamp my passport, never looked at my visa (or now my permessio) just looked at my passport photo and date and let me through.


I went online and printed out where it was approved and I also have the paperwork where I had applied. I am so worried about it because coming into America was such a pain both in Frankfort and America. I actually think if the American custom agent could have she would have taken away my passport .


----------



## Hwiggy (Apr 14, 2010)

bfaye02 said:


> I went online and printed out where it was approved and I also have the paperwork where I had applied. I am so worried about it because coming into America was such a pain both in Frankfort and America. I actually think if the American custom agent could have she would have taken away my passport .


I can completely relate! Some countries are more difficult to enter, even if you are from the one you are trying to go to. Honestly, every time I leave and return they never even bother to look at any of my paperwork. I have more bits of paper in my passport than you can imagine, husband is military so we need one for this and another for that....it's crazy! When are you planning on returning? If you have applied for your permesso and been approved then you should be fine, they will have you in the system, so if any questions do come up all they have to do is check. My best suggestion would be to go to an Italian Consulate and ask to be on the safe side. There is usually one in every big city. You may have to make an appointment but you should be able to find out on thier website.


----------



## bfaye02 (Apr 10, 2010)

Was suppose to go back on Tuesday but with the volcano stuff going on, I moved my ticket to next week. Funny thing is now I don't want to even go back.. I forgot how nice it is being in the States ;-p.


----------



## Francisca Verdooren (Apr 23, 2010)

*Theoratically you need a return ticket.*



bfaye02 said:


> I moved to Italy (Bologna) in Oct 09 with my baby to be with his Italian father. I got my permesso di soggiorno just before I flew back to the US but didn't actually pick it up because of the change of procedures in the forming of the line at the Questra. I worried now that I won't get back into Italy because when my fiance flew here he forgot the info on his return ticket and had to prove he had one. I would hate to have to buy a return ticket to the States but will need to know ahead of time if this is the case.
> 
> Beth


Theoretically you will need a return ticket. But if you're lucky they won't ask you for it.


----------



## bfaye02 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thankfully they didn't ask and I am back in Bologna after an extended stay in the States cause of the volcano


----------

